# Working Visa about to be expired-How to sort it out



## fravallec (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

First, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Francesco and although I am new in this forum I have been living in Malaysia for two years.

To go down to business, My working visa under my current job will expired on 5th of December. Since I will be leaving my current employee at the end of November, I won't renew the visa and I am going to be under a "Cooling off" period of one month where I will be abroad. The new Visa will be sorted out by my new employee or I will get a dependant visa from my wife office.

My office is taking care of all the procedures right now but as I don't want to get bad surprises, I need your help to get accurate information about the procedures so that I know exactly what to do.

So my questions are basically three:

1) Do you guys knows whether I can just leave the country as it is or I need to go to Cyberjaya and got my visa directly cancelled on spot? (What I mean is do I need to get a stamp of my passport certifying that my working visa is over?)
2) As far as I get, my tax have been cleared by my office. However, Do I need a declaration from the office?
3) Do you guys thinks 1 month is enough as a cooling period or do I need to take more?

Thanks in Advance for your help. I hope you guys can help me out in order to sort such a delicate matter 

Regards,

Francesco


----------

